# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Difference between Cost center & profit center

## JobHelper

What is the difference between Cost center & profit center.Please give atleast 4 to 5 points?

Note : This is the question asked by a visitor Surya. I am posting this in proper forum.

----------


## sutnarcha

Cost center is a center that is basically established with the intention to save costs.

Eg. Almost all BPOs are Cost centers. They have opted to have there centers in developing countries like INDIA, to save cost.

Profit center is a center that is established to do business and where the companies earn their revenue.

----------


## sudheer12d

Hi in gl we have accouting structure displayed below: *co-cc-acct-ic*  co - balancing segment *cc - cost center* acct - natural account number ic - intercompany segment the above is accounting structure or code combination used to do transactions. !there is no profit segment in apps cheers sudheer

----------

